# Teichbau / Hochteich



## grosserfisch (9. Juni 2010)

Ein nettes Hallo an Alle!
ich bin ganz neu hier und mein Freund und ich sind gerade dabei einen Hochteich zu bauen 

Der Teich soll ca 3500 l fassen, 1m hoch sein und ein wenig in den Erdboden ragen. Wir machen ein Fundament und möchten den Hochteich komplett aus Beton giessen mit Eisenmatten verstärkt. Wir machen dazu eine Form und die Rückwand der bestehenden Mauer wird dazu benutzt. Wir haben einen Zulauf (Regenwasser) und einen Ablauf.

Der Teich soll so 3,20m lang und 1,50 m tief werden. Wir haben Fische geplant, aber nur Goldfische /Kometen - keine Koi´s. Ich habe sehr viele Aquarien und freue mich, wenn die Tiere ein wenig Sommer-Teichfeeling abbekommen. Gegen Grünwasser hab ich nichts einzuwenden - dann wachsen sie besser.
Wir möchten auch eine Sichtscheibe einbauen.

Jetzt haben wir natürlich hin und her überlegt und recherchiert - ob Teichfolie, oder Beschichtung. Und uns stellt sich die Frage ob man nicht einfach so eine Schwimmbadfarbe nehmen könnte. Gibt es dagegen etwas einzuwenden?
Im Winter werden die Fische überwintert und sollen nicht draussen bleiben. Ich wollte auch __ Muscheln einsetzen.

Gegen die Schwermetalle möchte ich Aktivkohlefilter machen und einen grossen HMF-Quader bauen, den ich mit einer Solarpumpe betreiben möchte. 
Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
lg
Daniela


----------



## Mariorö (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hallo Daniela,
bezüglich Deiner Frage nach Schwimmbadfarbe würde ich Dir Flüssigteichfolie empfehlen.
Schwimmbadfarbe blättert im lauf der Zeit ab. Ich hatte meinen PF damit gestrichen.
Wenn Ihr ein Sichtfenster einbauen wollt, würde ich aber für klares Wasser sorgen denn bei einer schönen Schwebealgenblüte habt Ihr keine freude an Fischebeobachten. Immer gern gesehen sind natürlich auch Fotos vom Bau bis zur Fertigstellung.
Mario


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hallo,

kennt ihr diesen Link? * defekter Link entfernt *, könnte für euch interessant sein.


----------



## grosserfisch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Ja vielen Dank, den Link kenne ich. Die Sache mit den Flüssigteichfolien ist, das wir hier einfach keine finden können. Wenn die Schwimmbadfarbe langfristig abgeht, könnten wir dann nachstreichen? Der Teich wird ja im Winter abgelassen und die Tiere überwintert.
lg
Daniela


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Servus Daniela

Herzlich Willkommen

Es tun sich für mich viele Fragen auf .... 


Teich im Winter ablassen
Goldfische im Haus überwintern
Schwermetalle

Sorry, daß ergibt für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn 

Ich ....


würde Teichfolie nehmen
würde Ihn so tief machen, daß der Erdteil zumindest 1 Meter tief ist
würde eine starkbepflanzte Zone im Teich einrichten (etwa 1/3 der Teichfläche)
würde kein Dachwasser einleiten
würde keine Goldfische als Besatz wählen (__ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge, Gründlinge, Regenbogenelritzen, etc. würden sich besser eignen)
Lies mal unser Basiswissen und du wirst verstehen warum ich dir diese Tipps gebe


----------



## grosserfisch (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hi Helmut,
ja, das ich klar, das Du diese Punkte ansprichst.

Leider können wir aus technischen Gründen den Teich nicht tiefer machen.
Wir wollen die Tiere auch nicht draussen überwintern.
Du musst wissen das ich hier 8 Aquarien pflege 4 nur mit Goldfischhochzuchten.
Diese Tiere wachsen viel besser und sind gesünder wenn sie den Sommer über Frischluft und Teichfeeling bekommen. 

Nur aus diesem Zweck bauen wir diesen Teich. Darum wird der im Winter auch wieder abgelassen. Daher ist Hochteich vielleicht die falsche Bezeichnung. Man müsste es eher ein Sommerhälterungsbecken nennen.

Wir nehmen uns Regenswasser aus dem Grund, weil unser Leitungswasser so mies ist und kontaminiert mit allerlei Bakterien, das ich lieber die Gitftstoffe aus dem Regenwasser vorher abfilter, bevor ich mein Leitungswasser nutze 
Der Teich darf daher auch gern Algen haben, das lieben kleine Hochzuchtgoldfische.
So ein Sichtfenster ich auch mal schnell geputzt.

Teichfolie kommt für uns erstmal nicht in Frage, da es uns einfach hier in der Gegend zu teuer kommt mit verschweissen.

Der Grund warum wir diesen Teich machen, hat also ganz andere als bei jemand der einfach einen schönen Teich mit Fischbesatz haben möchte.
Das nur zur Erklärung
lg
Daniela


----------



## Koi-Atrium (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hallo Daniela,

letzten Sommer habe ich mich auch für einen Hochteich entschieden.
Dort halte ich Koi`s und im Sommer auch meine Schldi`s und ein paar __ Muscheln.

Bei der Haltung von Fischen solltest Du wie - im Aquarium auch - den passenden Bodengrund in Deinem Hochteich beachten. Bei mir: Große Rheinkies-Steine und Marmorkies für die Stabilität des Wassers.

Euer Regen- und Leitungswasser muß natürlich dementsprechend aufbereitet werden, wobei ich vorschlage möglichst nährstoffarmes Regenwasser zu verwenden und die Karbonhärte auf mindestens 4° dKH anzuheben.

Bei mir ist die Mischung ca. 1/3 Regenwasser 2/3 Leitungswasser. Wobei unser Leitungswasser sehr gut ist.
Die Algen kommen durch den Eintrag von Futter und Pollen von alleine.

_Edit by Blumenelse: unerlaubte Werbung entfernt_

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosserfisch (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hi Thomas,
danke für Deine Tipps. Das werde ich natürlich beherzigen. Derzeit ist leider Baustopp. Das Fundament ist fertig und ab dem Wochenede geht es weiter mit der Schalung und dann wird gegossen 

Wahrscheinlich wird es heuer nichts mehr mit dem Besatz für den Hochteich. Aber das macht ja nichts. Eile mit Weile :smoki
lg
Daniela


----------



## grosserfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

So da bin ich wieder,
das Teil ist fertig betoniert, jetzt muss es austrocknen, bevor wir die Beschichtung oder Farbe anbringen können und das Fenster einkleben werden. Ich habe einige Fotos gemacht, das wär viel Arbeit die hier alle hochzuladen. Daher gebe ich mein Picasaalbum dafür frei zum Anschaun. Ich hoffe, das ist ok.

* defekter Link entfernt *

lg
Daniela


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hallo,

mit Bepflanzen ist aber da nicht viel oder?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## grosserfisch (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

nö, soviel Pflanzen werden das nicht, nur ein paar Schwimmpflanzen, Seerosen, nachträglich eingebaute Pflanzen am rand, wie __ Rohrkolben in extra Behältern, __ Hornkraut
etc.
lg
Daniela


----------



## Butterfly (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hallo Daniela,
sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, habt ihr vor dieses Jahr noch Fische einzusetzen?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## grosserfisch (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau / Hochteich*

Hallo
nein diese Jahr kommt kein Besatz mehr rein, erst nächstes Jahr dann.
lg 
Daniela


----------

